
8 Deadly Commands You Should Never Run on Linux - superchink
http://www.howtogeek.com/125157/8-deadly-commands-you-should-never-run-on-linux/
======
senko
There's thousands of "deadly commands" like these you "should never run on
Linux". The list here doesn't seem to be more than a random collection of
things.

Also incorrect -- as _mv ~ /dev/null_ is quite safe on Linux, because it
doesn't work - you can't move something to a non-directory (you can rename a
file, but not overwrite file with directory).

